
A set of scripts to auto-install a complete single-server django website - DodgyEggplant
https://github.com/Aviah/one-click-django-server
======
DodgyEggplant
Also: auto-install a matching development & deployment local website on OSX or
Ubuntu Desktop ,and the polls tutorial with git & deployment to a real
website.

[OSX [https://github.com/Aviah/one-click-django-dev-osx-el-
capitan](https://github.com/Aviah/one-click-django-dev-osx-el-capitan)]
[Ubuntu Desktop [https://github.com/Aviah/one-click-django-dev-
ubuntu-14-04-t...](https://github.com/Aviah/one-click-django-dev-
ubuntu-14-04-trusty)] [Polls tutorial with git & deployment
[https://github.com/Aviah/one-click-django-polls-
tutorial](https://github.com/Aviah/one-click-django-polls-tutorial)]

